# PS Pump & Alternator pics?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been through this many times on SB Chevys, now time to learn on the Pontiac... I am trying to locate a "matching set" of alternator & PS brackets for my 72 400 with 5c heads. I think I have found what I need, but installed pictures would be worth 10,000 words!

Would anyone be willing to post a few snap shots and close ups of their installed Alt & PS pump & brackets? I dont have access to any pontiacs in the area, and the motorhead neighbor kids are working on... you guessed it, SB chevys.

Thanks much!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

no such time as matching sets of alt and ps pulleys on this generation pontiacs. they run on separate belts since 65 since they are not related. alt pulley has been same for years. now brackets can be year \ model specific, so no such general pics.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Wanted to bump this up to see if anyone has a couple of close-up pics on how their alternator & ps pump is mounted with an early 70s engine... I now have a "matching" set of brackets as shown in the picture, but for example, i see no way that the rear alternator bracket will work with my alt... Maybe I have a differnent style of alt? Current config, someone cobbled the alternator on with a front bracket like the one shown here.

In the process of adding a ps pump, so Pics would be great if anyone has them

Thanks again!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

All different from my 68... bump


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll take a few pictures tonight, I have a '68 400 in my '65. It may help with what you need.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

1 and 3 are the ones that are on my 72 block


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

see if these help - engine on the left is 71 455 (dirty, just pulled prior to break down) I think I have more at home I will check. 










Here's top view










here's the 389 that was in it the car when I bought it ...





































I will look for the other pics I took to "remind myself" how to put it all back together after the rebuild. 

Sorry I don't have them here.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Here are a couple of pic's from my '68 400's PS and Alt set-up. It might help.

Joe.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks PontiacPurr, that is exactly what I needed! For starters, the alternator on mine was mounted on the wrong side of the front bracket, and was missing the rear bracket. The thing looked completely messed up, but yet the belt somehow was aligned. this will save me some time when I start installing the PS pump next week. Just installed the pwr disc brakes, now looking forward to some fingertip steering!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

leeklm said:


> Thanks PontiacPurr, that is exactly what I needed! For starters, the alternator on mine was mounted on the wrong side of the front bracket, and was missing the rear bracket. The thing looked completely messed up, but yet the belt somehow was aligned. this will save me some time when I start installing the PS pump next week. Just installed the pwr disc brakes, now looking forward to some fingertip steering!


Happy to help!
:cheers


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, close, but not quite right... From what I can see in the pics by Pontiacpure, the rear pump bracket needs to share the same hole at top left of head as the alternator. As seen in my first bracket picture, that also allows the "slot" in the bracket to line up to another bolt hole as it should. 

However, when mounted in that location, my ps pump is turned out to an angle of about 2 o'clock, as opposed to 12 as it should, and moves the pump up too high. In addition, the front bracket holes are nowhere close to lining up.

When I mount the bracket as shown in the second pic, the pump is actually about where it needs to be (and the front alt bracket holes line up). But, there is no hole that lines up with the slot in the rear bracket. End result is of course the rear bracket pulls away from the head somewhat, causing poor belt alignment (plus the fact it is simply not right...).

After much research on this (boy, I wish I had a complete donor car!!) I figure there are two possibilities:

1) There is another saginaw pump available that has the pump mounted differently in relation to the resovoir. All the pics I have found on ebay ps pumps seem to be the same.

2) I am simply overlooking something!! By the way, my heads are the 5C variety, which I assume are like the typical 71-79 hole patterns??

Thanks again for any additional insight!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Got your PM.

After looking at it, I think your problem is you are shifting the PS Pump bracket off to the right incorrectly. The PS Pump bracket shares the bolt hole with the Alternator. you want the "point" of the PS Pump bracket on the same bolt that goes through the Alternator into the top inner most bolt hole on the head. 

Does that make sense?

Let me know if I can help you additionally.

You can email me directly at [email protected] - that goes direct to my phone so I can help in real time. (as long as work allows)


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Best picture I have access to at work is one of the one's I already posted 










Look closely and you'll see what I am talking about. 

I KNOW I SUCK FOR NOT HAVING GONE THROUGH MY PICTURES AT HOME AND POST BETTER ONES AS PROMISED. 

But hey I try.


----------

